# Hello



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not new, but I haven't been here in a while! I had troubles getting on. it wont let me use my last ID name even when it sends me my password, and it rejected both my e-mail addys saying they were already in use so I had to use my hubbys e-mail to get a new account. Anyway, see my siggy.. I have a lot of cats. Plus a ferret,hamster,budgie & dog!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

OMG I got my account back! YAY! You can tell I haven't been here in a while, look at the cats ages lol.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I'm gonna fix my siggy but this is what it said:

Spooky/Black/M:10Yr. Tootle-loo/Black&White/F:9Yr. 
Binx/Grey/M:7Yr. Claire/Grey Tabby/F:5Yr. 
Gizmo/White Tabby/F:4Yr. Dusty/Grey/F:3Yr. 
Angel/Black&White/F:3Yr. Drizzit/Orange/M:2Yr. 
Timon/Brown Tabby/M:10Mths. Duchess/Calico/F:9Mths.

My babies are now 2 years!  And I don't have Claire anymore. She disappeared, and I haven't seen her in a year.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back, post pictures if you can!


----------

